# GOD speaks to Adam ..........



## luckytrim (Sep 26, 2013)

GOD said to Adam;
“I’ll create for you a companion !
She will be a Woman.  She will be pleasing to the eye, will  obey your every command, Do whatever you ask, Believe anything you tell her, and  be totally devoted to you.”

Adam, pondering this, asked,” What's this gonna cost  me?”
GOD replied, “An Arm and a Leg.....”.

Adam, pondering this, asked,” What can I get for a rib?”  

The rest is history !


----------

